# MW2 cfg



## DaZZeD (6. August 2010)

Hi,
Ich hab gestern was in der config von mw2(singleplayer) geändert das möchte ich gerne rückgängig machen, aber ich kann die Zeile in die ich das 
geänderte geschrieben habe nicht mehr finden.
Deshalt wollte ich fragen ob mir jemand einen Link schicken kann wo ich 
die originale, unveränderte cfg finde.
Oder kann ich vielleicht auch zu meinem Kumpel gehen, der auch mw2 hat, und bei ihm dann die original cfg bei mir auf einen USB-Stick tun ??

Danke schonmal im Vorraus
P.S.: Meine E-Mailadresse ist pommesmitsalz@web.de
       Skype: deinemudda817


----------



## K-putt (6. August 2010)

einfach löschen , spiel macht automatisch ne neue


----------



## Klartext (9. August 2010)

Oder einfach n Vorgängerversion herstellen^^


----------



## Selene (10. August 2010)

löschen ist die schnellere und einfachere methode


----------

